# Pretty Frejus



## schwinnderella (Jul 14, 2020)

Almost passed on this one as it was really dirty and a girl's bike, but once I noticed the Wastyn sticker and the Frejus branded fenders I bought it. Pictures are after just a soap and water wash.


----------

